# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Some cool Antique City Maps

## NeonKnight

Here are some cool maps of some old Cities from the middle ages:

Florence Italy:

http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/it..._LXXXVII_b.jpg

The Hebrew University of Jerusalem

http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/it...1_matera_b.jpg

http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/it...ricarico_b.jpg

----------


## torstan

Those are cool. I guess the second and third are not of the University, but rather copyright of them, as is the first.

Good find!

----------


## NeonKnight

That's what I was thinking. It would have been better if the 2nd and third had a city name associated with them, like the first.

----------

